# Betta Nicknames :P



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

What are your nicknames for your little lovelies?

Mine are as follows:

Murdoch: Murdochian Marockian

Carmine: Carmeeeno (In my best Italian accent.)

Fiest: Fiesty Girl, Luvly Bubble

Lark: Larko the Darko, Larky McDark

Sparrow: Pretty Puppy

Renquist: Ren Dawg

Splendyn: Splenny Luv

Farnham: Farny Farnz, Farnworth


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha those are great!
Hmm I call Purple Haze Hazey boy or baby from time to time. Purple Haze just doesn't flows as a name. And Chance, about the same. Chancey Boy or fatty or fatboy


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I call them my Puppy Dogs or Piggies when I'm at the front of the tanks (my bf thinks I've lost my mind).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I call Jaden Jade.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Jello often get's called Jello belly. 

Clypso: Clyppy

Oliver: Olikins

Gustav: Goose

Rilian: Ril

That's it.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I call Magnolia Maggie for short.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sometimes I'll call them piggies.lol


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Cinder inherited the same title that I called Tian-Tian by: "Puppy-fish"


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

Harold - Grump-a-lump - he is quite the grumpy man lol
Luci - Piggy - she acts like shes never eaten EVER and will never eat again lol
Rathian - Little girl - shes my smallest and the 1 i worry about the most but shes got alot of spunk and is pushing back now (and just recovered from what i thought could have been SBD) 
Heidi - Brat or little brat - lol shes such a snot and tries to bully Rathian but Rathian will chase her out of her "area" 

i sometimes refer to all 5 girls as piggies lol


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I call Kidomaru kido and Fire my little prince


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilo is puppyface or puppyfish. Whiskey is pretty boy. Tango is always my buddy or my baby cause he's the only one that lets me pet him.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper is: my demented fish, Yasipiper, Jasipipi, Jasper-kinz or gros-tas (I'm a french gal so my fish are bilingual *lol*)
and
Charlie is: Charlie-kinz, he's my newest one so I might think up more weird little names


----------



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

lol, I'm surprised at how many of you call your fish pigs. Can't say I've ever done that...
But I do call Geist "Fiesty Geisty."


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

;x
I'm so uncreative.

All boys: Boy.
Shani: Girl.

I really think of them as pictures, not with their names. I don't look at the fish and say "Oh, look, there's Sherbet! Hello, boy!" I think "Oh, look, that's him!" No real name x3
They're just my boys and girl.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Hmm Flair's are: Flair-bear, baby boy, piggy, Bode (named after my fat cat who ate ANYTHING). Marina doesn't really have too many. But they are: baby girl and Marlina (my dad can't get Marina right...so she gets called that). 

Not to creative lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I call Merlin: Mer Mer. And Puck: Puckie Puck. Then to the others I just happen to say their names in an accent because nicknames just don't do them justice! haha


----------

